# Aromatherapy



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've noticed that in the rush of life that I have forgot the simple things in life that have brought me joy. I have distracted myself to a point that I think I have let go of some of the quiet moments that help me to find clarity. Music has always been something that makes me feel emotions. Sure I listen to pop music and all that fun stuff on the radio and I enjoy it, but I don't get the same feeling as listening to instrumental music. I have been listening to quiet, soothing piano hymns for the past hour and feel so peaceful! It's been a long time since I felt like this!

Another random thing- Even though my memory is shot because of DP, the sense of smell for me brings back the most memories. People can tell me things that have happened and I won't really remember, but if I smell something that is familiar it will take me back to the place that I first smelled it. Is that bizarre or what? Since my sniffer is sensitive I went and bought some aromatherapy lotion from Bed Bath and Beyond and have been enjoying that. That's something I've never really tried. So I'm sitting here smelling like eucalyptus and spearmint listening to instrumental music. Haha! But it feels great. Something so simple, but nice.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow both those sound really great. i recommend trying bath and body works black chamomile pillow mist. i'm not on here as an ad bot or anything but that stuff is just ridiculously great lol. helps me fall asleep right away and is a really great smell.


----------

